# عالم الفن > منتدى الأفلام الاجنبية >  فلم الرعب و الجريمه .:: Shiver 2008 ::. متــرجم

## حسان القضاة

*أقــــــــــــــدم لـــــكم* 
*فلم الرعــــــــب و الاثاره الجميـــل* *جداً*
_@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@_
*Shiver ..* 2008
OR
Eskalofr&iacute;o 
** 


 


Movie Size : 272 MB 
Horror | Thriller 
*Screen Shoots* 

** 


**
الفلم مرفوع على  

  
   
 
 
   
Rapidshare Links  

http://rapidshare.com/files/16768694...OF.DZ.rmvb.001
http://rapidshare.com/files/16768673...OF.DZ.rmvb.002
http://rapidshare.com/files/16768714...OF.DZ.rmvb.003
http://rapidshare.com/files/16768713...OF.DZ.rmvb.004 


بــاقــي الـــروابـــــط مــن المـــرفـــقـــــات

----------

